

Perl 5i (Perl 5 improved) [video] - prog
http://blip.tv/file/4447749

======
drdaeman
<http://search.cpan.org/perldoc?perl5i> for those who've never heard about
perl5i and are curious what it is (like I was), but prefer text to video (like
I do).

